# Some of my fishes.



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Here are some of my stocks.
Picked up the Golden White Clouds today.

Pea Puffers, Neon Tetras, SAE, Albino Corys, Fancy Guppies.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice picts. So is your tank a mixed substrate? sand / ?, or is there more than 1 tank?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd guess multiple tanks.

Your last one reminds me of the ones I used to have...


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha. Yeah. That's 3 different tanks. My 35g has sand. The other two have the aqua soil.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice  Not easy to take pics of a lot of those fish lol


----------

